# Htcsense.com



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

So been having many issues with this and some things I already know, so let me try to explain. I know that HTC does not support the Thunderbolt with HTCsens,com. I am currently runnign Gingeritis 3D beta V. However that is really not the issue which I why I posted this in the general section. I go to HTCsens.com I have set up my email and password, but can not get into it. I know you have to select the Desire HD, the issue is even my CPU will not connect. I click to log in and it fails over and over again. I tried using google chrome and firefox and both fail to log in. I have done the password resets and have received the auto links from HTC to log in and they don't even work. Anyone else having any issues with just logging into the site even from the CPU. Not just the phone. ??


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Works for me on bamf 3.0

I'm able to find my phone, lock it, all that jazz


----------

